# Anti-fatique caps - do they really work?



## bianchi bob (Mar 23, 2008)

Does anyone have experience with a product like Hammer Nutrition Anti-Fatique Caps? I recently did an endurance ride, several of the participants swore by them. The Hammer website claims the product does the following: 

Scavenge excess ammonia to reduce fatigue 
Prolong endurance, even in "ultra" workouts or races 
Increase glycogen availability for energy production 
Help prevent cramps 

Your feedback is appreciated.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

If you believe that they work, then they will definitely work.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I've used a similar product, and it worked great. Too bad you can't use it anymore. Stupid WADA.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Magic pills*



bianchi bob said:


> Does anyone have experience with a product like Hammer Nutrition Anti-Fatique Caps? I recently did an endurance ride, several of the participants swore by them. The Hammer website claims the product does the following:
> 
> Scavenge excess ammonia to reduce fatigue
> Prolong endurance, even in "ultra" workouts or races
> ...


Sounds like a mix of sugar and salt to me. Not sure about the "scavenge XS ammonia" is talking about, but longer indurance, increased glycogen, and preventing cramps is easily done with sugar and salt, and maybe a bit of caffeine.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

They are made from high quality snake oil.


----------



## UltraRob (Jan 17, 2006)

I've used the Anti-fatigue caps for several years. I used to start reeking of ammonia 5-6 hours into 24 hour mountain bike races. Hammer suggested I use the anti-fatigue caps and it did help with the smell. I just stink different. But more importantly, my muscles to feel better longer. I don't think you'd notice a difference on a 2-3 hour ride but with longer rides you should.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*tried them all*

I've tried just about every product available from Hammer, probably spending well over $3,000 over the years. This is for doubles, road races, and 508 mile events, with all the training that goes with it over the last 10 years. I still have a dozen or so bottles of this and that, you name it, from Hammer. After all that, here is all I have found that works:

1. water, about 30 ounces per hour
2. salt, 1/4 teaspoon per hour
3. dextrose/fructose in 4:1 ratio, about 100 grams total per hour (dirt cheap, too)
4. Periodically, "real food," like a PBJ sandwich.

That's it. But, hey, that's just me. 

Oh, an occasionally Alleve or Advil helps make it more comfortable.

Oh, and lots of Chamois Buttr!


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I am a big fan of Hammer Nutrition for endurance fueling.
For 2-3 hour workouts I use Hammer Gel in a flask in my jersey pocket, and my water bottle contains a weak mixture of Cytomax.
For hard trainig that lasts longer than 3 hours, I add a product like Perpetuem or any other fuel with some Protein and Carbs for energy, and to keep from breaking down lean muscle mass.
A Naproxen Tablet before and after a hard training session helps with muscle/joint soreness/inflammation.


----------



## hoehnt (Nov 7, 2008)

Fixed said:


> I've tried just about every product available from Hammer, probably spending well over $3,000 over the years. This is for doubles, road races, and 508 mile events, with all the training that goes with it over the last 10 years. I still have a dozen or so bottles of this and that, you name it, from Hammer. After all that, here is all I have found that works:
> 
> 1. water, about 30 ounces per hour
> 2. salt, 1/4 teaspoon per hour
> ...



you mix the salt in the water?


----------



## z rocks (Sep 9, 2007)

....Finally, a magic potion.


----------



## austincrx (Oct 22, 2008)

How about this:

I use water, one bottle has some salt mixed in, the other does not.
I also use the gel shots from...clif i think

anything else I can get from what I eat, and if it doesn't come from meat, veges, etc. then I can do without. 

My philosophy is: What did athletes ever do without all these medical advances and pharmaceutical technologies- the same thing they are doing now. So I just keep on riding, longer and harder. 

Although I don't know how I feel about the anti-fatique caps for super-endurance events, probably worth the money.


----------



## MSH (Jul 16, 2006)

UltraRob said:


> I've used the Anti-fatigue caps for several years. I used to start reeking of ammonia 5-6 hours into 24 hour mountain bike races. Hammer suggested I use the anti-fatigue caps and it did help with the smell. I just stink different. But more importantly, my muscles to feel better longer. I don't think you'd notice a difference on a 2-3 hour ride but with longer rides you should.


Agreed...I use them for my 8 & 12 hour MTB races. I only use them in races...never really in training unless I'm doing a 6 hour+ ride. I too would get that funky ammonia reek at about hour 5 or so of my races until I started using them. They definitely seem to assist in keeping me fresher once I'm into hour 5-6 of a race


----------

